# GE 15 Amp Dual-Outlet Timer



## DKRST

I have been using this 15 Amp 7-Day Plug-In Dual-Outlet Digital Timer since January 2011. It has been great. I found mine for $14.98 and just purchased two more today. You can program a different routine for each day of the week and the thing has more than a dozen settings with a manual override. The best part is two outlets so I can run lights for two tanks.

Some on-line reviews indicated a failure of this timer in the automatic mode, but mine has worked perfectly for 8 months. It also has a built-in battery backup so if the power fails, you don't have to re-program the timer. I highly recommend, and the cost is low as well.

FYI - I do not work for Home Depot and you can probably find this timer other places as well!


----------

